
Tesla recalls 15,000 Model X SUVs for power steering issue in North America - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-recall/tesla-recalls-15000-model-x-suvs-for-power-steering-issue-in-north-america-idUSKBN2062XO
======
kwhitefoot
That's a little odd. In Norway my 2015 Model S was recalled last year for what
seems to be the same reason.

I wonder why the Model Xs weren't recalled at the same time?

~~~
rad_gruchalski
It took them a while to recall yours, from the article:

> Tesla issued a similar recall in March 2018 for 123,000 Model S vehicles
> worldwide built before April 2016 that called for replacing steering assist
> motor bolts.

